# New here but soon starting 4th IVF round



## miller (May 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Thought it was about time I joined this after 3.5 years TTC!  I think I'm through the worst of the emotional ups and downs but about to embark on our fourth round of IVF so who knows what that will bring; and who knows, some of my experience so far might be helpful to someone else.

Here's the story so far.  After 1 year TTC tried Clomid but it sent me mad and claustrophobic (and no BFP) so stopped that.  Hysterosalpingogram (surely that's not how you spell it?) showed one tube blocked, and lap-and-dye test (ouch) confirmed it - though can't think of any cause for this.  Doc said no point operating because it was the far end of the tube and in any case risked damaging the tube further, but nobody kept the photo so couldn't take it to other specialists for 2nd opinion.  I've had quite a lot of acupuncture and TCM herbs, also Zita West Vitafem pills and DHA.

DH (well nearly - getting married next year!) has magnificently high sperm count but morphology isn't so good.  He's good about loose boxer shorts and no caffeine, has cut down on alcohol, but pills are a no-no and junk food still happens most days.  

Eventually got 1st IVF cycle at the Hammersmith NHS conveyor-belt.  All felt very impersonal, hard to get any info, seemed like they just slapped everybody on the same protocol (antagonist), same dose etc regardless of circumstances.  Response was OK: 9 eggs, 6 fertilised, 3 good quality, 2 replaced - but BFN.  Took me three months to get over that.  Thought it wasn't worth freezing the one remaining good emby but now wish we had.

2nd IVF cycle, same place, same deal - only this time my response was too poor so they cancelled the cycle.  Dreadful, and felt very let down as they did very few scans and so didn't adjust the drugs.

3rd IVF cycle, same place, same protocol but higher dose (had to fight for this).  Still not brilliant response: 5 eggs but only 1 fertilised normally and wasn't good quality.  Less surprising BFN.  

Hammersmith recommended another cycle on antagonist protocol but with ICSI as abnormal fertilisation could have been 2 sperm fertilising 1 egg.  But now that we've run out of NHS cycles I never want to set foot in Hammersmith again so we're going to CRGH this time - initial appointment on 20 May.

So I guess I just want to see if there are others out there with similar conditions and experiences.  And I'd also like any suggestions for what we should ask about at the initial (private) appointment.

OK, time to go now - DH starting to get tetchy about cooking on his own while I gossip...

miller
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You probably need a pelvic scan to gauge the antral follicle count and day 3 FSH and an AMH level to see what would be a better protocol and drug choice for you.

It seems ridiculous that they did not adjust things for you when you weren't responding.

You should get a copy of all your notes and take it with you to your appointment.

You would also save time if you could find out before had what bloods they want from you and make sure that you have copies of results of any you already have (my clinic want them within the last 12 months).  My clinic also want to see your latest smear and a chlamydia result and results from laparoscopy.
Your previous treatment protocols and response charts will also be invaluable with advising you.

My GP generally will give me a form for bloods, and I pay £10 per test at the local hospital for any that are fertility related and get ones like thyroid function done on the NHS. It is much cheaper than the clinic - they want about £300 for a full set.

You DH will also have to have a new semen analysis and viral screening if it is not in date.
At my clinic both partners have to be screen negative for hepatitis B, hepatitis C, hepatitis B core antigen and HIV.

There is a thread on here - I think under negative cycle that has a list of questions for follow up appointments - there may be some ideas on what to ask on there.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Miller and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

There is a chatter thread for those who attend the CRGH here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232191.0 It may be worth popping by and introducing yourself and asking the other members questions you have, see what their experiences are 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## miller (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for all this good advice.  Wasn't sure if I could still do blood tests on the NHS so that was particularly helpful .  Also wouldn't have thought to take smear test results.  Don't have much info from the laparoscopy - tried to get the photo they'd shown me when I was coming round from anaesthetic but when I phoned the hospital later no-one had any idea what I was talking about.... Anyway that was two years ago now so things might have changed then.  I've got a massive folder of notes from Hammersmith, though  - will probably take most of the initial appointment just to look through them!


----------

